# A New Song and Movie for those interested



## formula1 (Jun 17, 2011)

<object height="255" width="400" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://media.salemwebnetwork.com/godtube/resource/mediaplayer/5.6/player.swf"><param name="movie" value="http://media.salemwebnetwork.com/godtube/resource/mediaplayer/5.6/player.swf"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true"><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"><param name="wmode" value="opaque"><param name="flashvars" value="file=http://www.godtube.com/resource/mediaplayer/FJ0121NU.file&image=http://www.godtube.com/resource/mediaplayer/FJ0121NU.jpg&screencolor=000000&type=video&autostart=false&playonce=true&skin=http://media.salemwebnetwork.com/godtube/resource/mediaplayer/skin/default/videoskin.swf&logo.file=http://media.salemwebnetwork.com/godtube/theme/default/media/embed-logo.png&logo.link=http://www.godtube.com/watch/%3Fv%3DFJ0121NU&logo.position=top-left&logo.hide=false&controlbar.position=over"></object>


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 17, 2011)

The Men's Fraternity at Church of the Apostles is starting up around the same time as the movie "Courageous" (Sept 30).  The movie looks like it'll have a great message for men & dads.  Looking forward to it! 
Excellent song too


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jun 17, 2011)

Already seen courageous, it was very good. A friend mine who is a Pastor here in Tampa hosted a private screening last month..

At least I hope that is the movie y'all are talking about.,  I don't  have YouTube on my iPhone so formula's Post is blank to me.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jun 17, 2011)

Walt, pm me your address and I will send you some promotional material for it.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 17, 2011)

Swamp Runner said:


> Walt, pm me your address and I will send you dome promotional material for it.


Thanks Bill! Appreciate it!


----------



## onfhunter1 (Jul 15, 2011)

hey guys this movie and song has really inspried me to me a better father and to really get to know the lord


----------

